# one of the greatest sacral works ever - Requiem by Kozlovsky (1798)



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd like to share with you one of the greatest musical discoveries for me in the recent years: the almost unknown Requiem by Polisch Composer Kozlovsky. It has an emotional depths which is unbelievable!! It is so Romantic that I can't beleive it is written in the time of Haydn's creation. I put it on the same level as my beloved Requiemsby Cherubini. Please take your time to get into it!


----------

